# Appropriate Graphics Card For Comapq Evo D510



## producer_ben (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello,
New here so please don't shoot me down if I ask a rubbish question or post in the wrong place :grin:

I have 2 pcs at my disposal for general use and I'm often messing about fixng other peoples pc probs or upgrading for them, but here's one I am having trouble solving.

I require an AGP graphics card for a Compaq Evo D510 (SFF). I'm not sure what to get and what version the AGP slot is (I know there are many).
I have Downloaded and run CPUZ and below is a "Cut 'n' Paste" of the spec. Please don't laugh too hard :tongue: and I plan to upgrade the Ram to 2gb (I think this is all this board will allow and xp will only see 3gb max anyway). Anyways, here's the spec and all help appreciated :


CPU-Z TXT Report
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Binaries
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU-Z version 1.55
Processors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Number of processors 1
Number of threads 1
APICs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 0 
-- Core 0 
-- Thread 0 0
Processors Information
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Processor 1 ID = 0
Number of cores 1 (max 1)
Number of threads 1 (max 1)
Name Intel Pentium 4
Codename Northwood
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Package (platform ID) Socket 478 mPGA (0x2)
CPUID F.2.7
Extended CPUID F.2
Brand ID 9
Core Stepping C1
Technology 0.13 um
Core Speed 2392.5 MHz
Multiplier x FSB 18.0 x 132.9 MHz
Rated Bus speed 531.7 MHz
Stock frequency 2400 MHz
Instructions sets MMX, SSE, SSE2
L1 Data cache 8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache 12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache 512 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control no

Thread dumps
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU Thread 0 
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 01001001h
Max CPUID level 00000002h
Max CPUID ext. level 80000004h
Cache descriptor Level 2, U, 512 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, T, 12 KB, 1 thread(s)
Cache descriptor Level 1, D, 8 KB, 1 thread(s)
CPUID 
0x00000000 0x00000002 0x756E6547 0x6C65746E 0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x00000F27 0x00010809 0x00004400 0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x665B5101 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x007B7040
0x80000000 0x80000004 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
0x80000002 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x20202020 0x6E492020
0x80000003 0x286C6574 0x50202952 0x69746E65 0x52286D75
0x80000004 0x20342029 0x20555043 0x30342E32 0x007A4847
MSR 0x0000001B 0x00000000 0xFEE00900
MSR 0x00000017 0x000A0000 0x00000000
MSR 0x0000002C 0x00000000 0x12110012
MSR 0x000001A0 0x00000000 0x00000089

Chipset
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Northbridge Intel i845G rev. A1
Southbridge Intel 82801DB (ICH4) rev. 01
Memory Type DDR
Memory Size 512 MBytes
Memory Frequency 132.9 MHz (1:1)
CAS# latency (CL) 2.5
RAS# to CAS# delay (tRCD) 3
RAS# Precharge (tRP) 3
Cycle Time (tRAS) 6
DRAM Idle Timer 16
Memory SPD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIMM # 1
SMBus address 0x50
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID) Siemens AG (7F7F2F0000000000)
Size 256 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2100 (133 MHz)
Part number SDU03264D1B22MT-75
Serial number E9000071
Manufacturing date Week 27/Year 02
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 2.0-2-2-5-n.a. @ 100 MHz
JEDEC #2 2.5-3-3-6-n.a. @ 133 MHz
DIMM # 2
SMBus address 0x51
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID) Samsung (CE00000000000000)
Size 256 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2100 (133 MHz)
Part number M3 68L3223DTL-CB0 
Serial number 440B8960
Manufacturing date Week 68/Year 02
Number of banks 1
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no
JEDEC timings table CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
JEDEC #1 2.0-2-2-5-n.a. @ 100 MHz
JEDEC #2 2.5-3-3-6-n.a. @ 133 MHz
DIMM # 1
SPD registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 80 08 07 0C 0A 02 40 00 04 75 75 00 80 08 00 01 
10 0E 04 0C 01 02 20 00 A0 75 00 00 50 3C 50 2D 20 
20 A0 A0 50 50 00 00 00 00 00 41 4B 30 32 75 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 
40 7F 7F 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 53 44 55 30 33 32 36 
50 34 44 31 42 32 32 4D 54 2D 37 35 00 00 02 1B E9 
60 00 00 71 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
70 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
80 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
90 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
DIMM # 2
SPD registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 80 08 07 0D 0A 01 40 00 04 75 75 00 82 08 00 01 
10 0E 04 0C 01 02 20 00 A0 75 00 00 50 3C 50 2D 40 
20 90 90 50 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 BF 
40 CE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 4D 33 20 36 38 4C 33 
50 32 32 33 44 54 4C 2D 43 42 30 20 4C 44 02 44 44 
60 0B 89 60 00 59 41 47 37 35 30 37 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 43 50 51 31 15 36 53 32 42 4B 4E 39 5A 31 32 4D 
90 4B 20 01 45 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
A0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
C0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
D0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
E0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 
F0 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 

Monitoring
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard Model 07E4h (0x00000148 - 0x00024680)
LPCIO
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
LPCIO Vendor SMSC
LPCIO Vendor ID 0x55
LPCIO Chip ID 0x6D
Config Mode I/O address 0x2E
Config Mode LDN 0x8
Config Mode registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 6D 01 09 00 04 0B 2E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Hardware Monitors
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hardware monitor SMSC EMC6D10X
Voltage 0 0.00 Volts [0x0] (+1.5V)
Voltage 1 1.49 Volts [0x7F] (CPU VCORE)
Voltage 2 3.25 Volts [0xBD] (ATX +3.3V)
Voltage 3 5.08 Volts [0xC3] (ATX +5V)
Voltage 4 12.05 Volts [0xC0] (ATX +12V)
Temperature 0 0°C (32°F) [0x0] (Diode 1)
Temperature 1 44°C (111°F) [0x2C] (Internal)
Temperature 2 49°C (120°F) [0x31] (Diode 2)
Fan 0 1407 RPM [0xEFF] (FANIN0)
Register space SMBus, base address = 0x0FC00
SMBus request channel 0x0, address 0x2E
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 
20 00 7D BC C3 BE 00 2B 31 BF 0E FF FF FF FF FF FF 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5C 60 
40 05 01 00 0D 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 81 7F 
50 81 7F 81 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 40 10 40 07 
60 C3 77 00 8B 00 80 00 5A 5A 3B 64 64 4E 44 40 00 
70 00 02 00 00 FF 00 FF 00 FF 00 10 00 A0 00 EC 18 
80 5E A4 FF 72 03 80 00 2C 32 00 4D 4D 0E 0E 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

PCI Devices
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Description Host Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2560
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory) 0xF8000000
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Vendor Dependant
Caps offset 0xE4
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 60 25 06 01 90 20 01 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
10 08 00 00 F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 3C 03 00 00 41 10 10 42 00 01 00 00 1B 08 10 00 
50 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 01 4C 3C 00 00 3D 30 3B 32 
60 04 08 10 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 22 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 84 C1 2A 71 81 00 20 
80 6D 00 AF 00 AD 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 10 11 11 11 11 33 33 00 45 04 00 00 00 0A B8 00 
A0 02 00 20 00 17 02 00 1F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 10 00 00 
C0 44 40 30 11 00 00 0C 1A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 02 28 04 0E 0B 0D 00 10 00 00 11 B3 00 00 01 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 09 00 05 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 74 F8 00 00 40 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 
Description VGA Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 2 (0x02), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2562
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x03
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory) 0xF0000000
Address 1 (memory) 0xFC400000
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xD0
Caps version 1.0
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 62 25 07 00 90 00 01 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
10 08 00 00 F0 00 00 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 01 00 21 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 08 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24C2
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port) 0x00002440
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 C2 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 41 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description USB Controller (UHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24C4
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port) 0x00002460
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 C4 24 05 00 80 02 01 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 61 24 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24CD
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory) 0xFC480000
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x17
Int. Pin 0x04
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x50
Caps version 1.1
PCI capability
Caps class Debug Port
Caps offset 0x58
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 CD 24 06 01 90 02 01 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 48 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 04 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 80 20 00 00 00 00 
60 20 20 7F 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 
70 00 00 DD 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3F 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 78 BF 1F 00 88 83 00 00 60 0F 00 00 06 00 00 00 
Description PCI to PCI Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 30 (0x1E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x244E
Revision ID 0x81
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x01
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x05
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 4E 24 07 01 80 80 81 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 05 40 10 10 80 22 
20 50 FC 70 FC F0 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 00 
40 02 28 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 02 74 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 01 00 02 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 4A 24 
Description PCI to ISA Bridge
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24C0
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x0000
Subsystem ID 0x0000
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 C0 24 0F 01 80 02 01 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 01 F8 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 FA 00 00 10 00 00 00 
60 85 8A 8A 8A D0 00 00 00 85 8B 80 8B 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 F5 54 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 02 00 00 C1 00 00 00 0D 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 40 00 04 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 86 21 00 00 06 0F 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 10 00 00 80 01 04 0F 14 33 22 11 00 71 07 67 45 
F0 0F 00 61 04 00 00 00 00 60 0F 02 00 00 00 81 00 
Description IDE Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24CB
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x8A
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port) 0x000024B0
Address 1 (port) 0x000024C0
Address 2 (port) 0x000024B8
Address 3 (port) 0x000024C4
Address 4 (port) 0x000024A0
Address 5 (memory) 0xFEBFFC00
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x0A
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 CB 24 07 00 80 02 01 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
10 B1 24 00 00 C1 24 00 00 B9 24 00 00 C5 24 00 00 
20 A1 24 00 00 00 FC BF FE 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00 
40 27 E3 23 E3 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 50 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description Ethernet Controller
Location bus 5 (0x05), device 8 (0x08), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x103B
Revision ID 0x81
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x02
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x42
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory) 0xFC504000
Address 1 (port) 0x00001000
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x0012
Int. Line 0x14
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xDC
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 3B 10 07 01 90 02 81 00 00 02 10 42 00 00 
10 00 40 50 FC 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E 12 00 
30 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 08 38 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 FE 
E0 00 40 00 3A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description Audio device
Location bus 5 (0x05), device 9 (0x09), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1102
Model ID 0x0004
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x04
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x40
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (port) 0x00001040
Subvendor ID 0x1102
Subsystem ID 0x0051
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x01
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xDC
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 02 11 04 00 05 01 90 02 03 00 01 04 00 40 80 00 
10 41 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 11 51 00 
30 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 01 02 14 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 00 00 
50 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 06 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description Input Device
Location bus 5 (0x05), device 9 (0x09), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1102
Model ID 0x7003
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x80
BaseClass 0x09
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x40
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (port) 0x00001060
Subvendor ID 0x1102
Subsystem ID 0x0040
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0xDC
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 02 11 03 70 05 01 90 02 03 00 80 09 00 40 80 00 
10 61 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 11 40 00 
30 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 22 06 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Description OHCI FireWire Controller
Location bus 5 (0x05), device 9 (0x09), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x1102
Model ID 0x4001
Revision ID 0x00
PI 0x10
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x42
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory) 0xFC505000
Address 1 (memory) 0xFC500000
Subvendor ID 0x1102
Subsystem ID 0x0010
Int. Line 0x15
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI capability
Caps class Power Management
Caps offset 0x44
Caps version 1.1
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 02 11 01 40 06 01 10 02 00 10 00 0C 10 42 80 00 
10 00 50 50 FC 00 00 50 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 11 10 00 
30 00 00 00 00 44 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 02 04 
40 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 7E 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 10 00 00 00 84 10 00 00 02 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Description SMBus Controller
Location bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x24C3
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x05
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port) 0x0000FC00
Subvendor ID 0x0E11
Subsystem ID 0x00B9
Int. Line 0x05
Int. Pin 0x02
PCI registers 
00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F 
00 86 80 C3 24 01 00 80 02 01 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 0E B9 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 02 00 00 
40 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 

DMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
DMI BIOS 
vendor Compaq
version 686O2 v2.14
date 08/15/2002
DMI System Information 
manufacturer Compaq
product Evo D510 SFF
version unknown
serial 6S2CKN9ZM216
UUID AA4CA8F7-D964D611-9FB4F8EF-CBF9E711
DMI Baseboard 
vendor Compaq
model 07E4h
revision unknown
serial 6S2CKN9ZM216
DMI System Enclosure 
manufacturer Compaq
chassis type Space Saving
chassis serial 6S2CKN9ZM216
DMI Processor 
manufacturer Intel
model Pentium(R) 4 processor 2400 MHz
clock speed 2400.0 MHz
FSB speed 533.0 MHz
multiplier 4.5x
DMI Port Connector 
designation SERIAL A (internal)
designation IOIOI A (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector DB-9 male
DMI Port Connector 
designation SERIAL B (internal)
designation IOIOI B (external)
port type Serial Port 16550A
connector DB-9 male
DMI Port Connector 
designation PARALLEL (internal)
designation PAR (external)
port type Parallel Port ECP/EPP
connector DB-25 female
DMI Port Connector 
designation USB 1 (internal)
designation USB 1 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)
DMI Port Connector 
designation USB 2 (internal)
designation USB 2 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)
DMI Port Connector 
designation USB 3 (internal)
designation USB 3 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)
DMI Port Connector 
designation USB 4 (internal)
designation USB 4 (external)
port type USB
connector Access Bus (USB)
DMI Port Connector 
designation KBD (internal)
designation KBD (external)
port type Keyboard Port
connector PS/2
DMI Port Connector 
designation MOUSE (internal)
designation MOUSE (external)
port type Mouse Port
connector PS/2
DMI Port Connector 
designation CD-AUDIO IN 1 (internal)
port type Audio Port
connector On Board Sound Input From CD-ROM
DMI Port Connector 
designation PRIMARY ATA (internal)
connector On Board IDE
DMI Port Connector 
designation SECONDARY ATA (internal)
connector On Board IDE
DMI Port Connector 
designation FLOPPY (internal)
connector On Board Floppy
DMI Port Connector 
designation MIC on Front Panel (internal)
designation Line I/O: Front MIC (external)
port type MIDI Port
connector Mini DIN
DMI Port Connector 
designation LINE IN (internal)
designation Line I/O: Line In (external)
port type MIDI Port
connector Mini DIN
DMI Port Connector 
designation LINE OUT (internal)
designation Line I/O: Line Out (external)
port type MIDI Port
connector Mini DIN
DMI Port Connector 
designation HEAD PHONE (internal)
designation Head Phone (external)
port type MIDI Port
connector Mini DIN
DMI Port Connector 
designation RJ45 (internal)
port type Network Port
connector RJ-45
DMI Port Connector 
designation CHASSIS FAN (internal)
DMI Port Connector 
designation SPEAKER (internal)
DMI OEM Strings 
string[0] 
DMI Physical Memory Array 
location Motherboard
usage System Memory
correction None
max capacity 2048 MBytes
max# of devices 2
DMI Physical Memory Array 
location Motherboard
usage Flash Memory
correction None
max capacity 0 MBytes
max# of devices 1
DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM1
format DIMM
type SDRAM
total width 64 bits
data width 64 bits
size 256 MBytes
DMI Memory Device 
designation DIMM2
format DIMM
type SDRAM
total width 64 bits
data width 64 bits
size 256 MBytes
DMI Memory Device 
designation SYSTEM ROM
format Chip
type FLASH
total width 4 bits
data width 4 bits
size 0 MBytes
DMI Extension Slot 
designation AGP
type AGP 4x
width 32 bits
populated no
DMI Extension Slot 
designation RISER
type I/O Riser Card Slot
width 32 bits
populated yes
DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI Slot 1
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated no
DMI Extension Slot 
designation PCI Slot 2
type PCI
width 32 bits
populated yes

Graphics
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Number of adapters 1
Graphic APIs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
API Intel I/O
Display Adapters
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Display adapter 0 
Display name \\.\DISPLAY1
Name Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller
Memory size 64 MB
PCI device bus 0 (0x0), device 2 (0x2), function 0 (0x0)
Vendor ID 0x8086 (0x0E11)
Model ID 0x2562 (0x00B9)
Performance Level 0

Software
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (Build 2600) 
DirectX Version 9.0c
ACPI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ACPI Tree 
_GPE
_L03
_L04
_L0B
_L0C
_L0D
_L08
_PR_
CPU0
_SB_
LNKA
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKB
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKC
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKD
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKE
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKF
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKG
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
LNKH
_HID
_UID
CRES
_STA
_DIS
_PRS
_CRS
_SRS
PCI0
_HID
_ADR
_PRW
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
HUB_
_ADR
_PRW
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
_PRT
_S3D
LPC_
_ADR
PIRQ
[ ]
PIRA
PIRB
PIRC
PIRD
[ ]
PIRE
PIRF
PIRG
PIRH
NCP_
_HID
_CRS
PIC_
_HID
_CRS
TIME
_HID
_CRS
IDMA
_HID
_CRS
RTC_
_HID
_CRS
SPKR
_HID
_CRS
L47B
[ ]
INDX
DATA
[ ]
[ ]
CFG_
[ ]
LDN_
[ ]
DPWR
APWR
[ ]
ACTR
[ ]
IOAH
IOAL
[ ]
INTR
[ ]
DMCH
[ ]
CFG1
CFG2
CFG3
[ ]
CFG4
CFG5
LPCC
[ ]
LCFG
DCOD
[ ]
COMA
[ ]
COMB
[ ]
LPTD
[ ]
FDCD
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
GEN2
LETR
LEXT
PS2M
_HID
_CID
_CRS
KBD_
_HID
_CRS
ECP0
_HID
_DDN
CRES
_STA
_CRS
_DIS
_PRS
_SRS
LPT0
_HID
_DDN
CRES
_STA
_CRS
_DIS
_PRS
_SRS
COM1
_HID
_CID
_UID
_DDN
CRES
_STA
_CRS
_PRW
_PSW
_DIS
_PRS
_SRS
COM2
_HID
_CID
_UID
_DDN
CRES
_STA
_CRS
_PRW
_PSW
_DIS
_PRS
_SRS
FDC0
_HID
CRES
_STA
_CRS
_DIS
_PRS
_SRS
APIC
_HID
_UID
CRES
_CRS
_STA
USB1
_ADR
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
_PRW
_S3D
USB2
_ADR
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
_PRW
_S3D
USB3
_ADR
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
_PRW
_S3D
EUSB
_ADR
_S1D
_S4D
_S5D
_PRW
_S3D
NATA
IDE_
_ADR
CIDE
[ ]
[ ]
PNAV
[ ]
SNAV
[ ]
[ ]
PNCM
PNCL
SNCM
SNCL
PBLK
SBLK
PCNL
SCNL
GTF_
XGTF
OTFB
AAPB
PIDE
_ADR
ATPX
_PS0
_PS3
APPB
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_PS0
_PS3
_GTF
SIDE
_ADR
ATSX
_PS0
_PS3
ASPB
_GTM
_STM
DRV0
_ADR
_PS0
_PS3
_GTF
_PRT
SBD1
_HID
_UID
_CRS
SBD2
_HID
_UID
_CRS
CRES
_CRS
_S3D
_INI
MBRD
_HID
CRES
_CRS
PBTN
_HID
_PRW
_PSW
_SI_
_TZ_
_REV
_OS_
_OSI
_GL_
PICM
_PIC
VECT
[ ]
[ ]
NPCI
SR4G
[ ]
ABIO
APAD
APLN
BIOS
[ ]
SSMC
[ ]
[ ]
S4BW
PKWN
PMWN
PKWU
PMWU
OPKW
OPMW
S3OC
WN98
WNME
WN2K
WNXP
OSFS
MLEN
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
LPTN
CM2N
CM1N
FPMW
[ ]
IHPM
IHPS
IHSM
IHSS
ATPM
ATPS
ATSM
ATSS
IHPC
IHSC
ATPC
ATSC
PITB
SITB
PMCC
PMCB
PSCC
PSCB
SMCC
SMCB
SSCC
SSCB
ODDM
DCHM
AP0C
APPC
ASPC
E00S
[ ]
[ ]
IHMS
GDBF
SDBF
SCMP
WSTB
OSFG
SSCR
[ ]
SSMI
ICHP
[ ]
[ ]
[ ]
MBYS
SIPM
[ ]
SIPU
[ ]
RI1U
RI2U
[ ]
RI1N
RI2N
[ ]
[ ]
PSMI
[ ]
WDTV
[ ]
WDTO
[ ]
[ ]
WDTS
[ ]
[ ]
WDTN
_S0_
_S1_
_S4_
_S5_
_S3_
_PTS
MSCW
_WAK


Everything is pretty much as it was when it was new (many moons ago), the only brief upgrade is a Sound Blaster Audigy sound card with Break Out Box.

Thanks in advance for any help.

All the Best

Ben


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

So ummm . . . what's the problem?

AGP Compatibility


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Wat are you planning to do wit the new gpu? Specific games? Whats your budget?


----------

